# New Rub Day



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

Howdy. Got a new rub shipment today. Found a new black rub to try by Loot N Booty. Jalapeno garlic black. Pretty excited about that one. May try it on a chucky this weekend.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 4, 2020)

Very nice...


----------



## oddegan (Sep 4, 2020)

So many rubs, so little time.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice collection! When can we show up for dinner?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks like a great selection there Jake! That jerk one looks great too let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh man that jalapeno garlic black one sound awesome!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Nice collection! When can we show up for dinner?


We eat about 7 every night. Bring beer


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Looks like a great selection there Jake! That jerk one looks great too let us know how it turns out!


Yeah I'm excited on that one. Think I'm gonna use it on some chicken kabobs tonight.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Oh man that jalapeno garlic black one sound awesome!


Yeah Travis it smells amazing also. Looks exactly like HC black


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks like a nice variety


----------



## $moke!t (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice variety. That jammin jerk sounds like a good one. .


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks like your going to have to do some trial runs, I know it's a heck of a thing to have to do!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> Looks like your going to have to do some trial runs, I know it's a heck of a thing to have to do!


Lol yep guess I'm gonna have to suffer through it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks good jake! So now do you blindly pick a rub out and then pick your protein accordingly?   

Ryan


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 4, 2020)

I need to branch out and try new rubs. Those look good. I want a quality coffee rub. Gonna start looking


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice haul.  I am almost afraid to ask how many you have all ready?  If you like me to many!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks good, Jake.


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 4, 2020)

That's quite a selection there, you are well stocked. I just make rubs from either Jeff's or Chile's instructions, like 'em both.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks good jake! So now do you blindly pick a rub out and then pick your protein accordingly?
> 
> Ryan


Lol ryan I bought each rub with a few ideas already in mind. Gonna be a loot N Booty chucky first


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> I need to branch out and try new rubs. Those look good. I want a quality coffee rub. Gonna start looking


I like to try different stuff. I think either 

 jcam222
 or 

 Sowsage
 recommended a coffee rub a while back but I can't remember


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Nice haul.  I am almost afraid to ask how many you have all ready?  If you like me to many!


I have a few lol. But I cook on my smoker or Blackstone probably 5 nights a week so I use a ton of rub. Got a bunch of half empty stuff. I have 3 cabinets packed full lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's quite a selection there, you are well stocked. I just make rubs from either Jeff's or Chile's instructions, like 'em both.


I make my own rubs as well. Just like to be up to date on what's out there. Alot of people putting out some delicious rubs


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> I like to try different stuff. I think either
> 
> jcam222
> or
> ...


The one I used on some beef was java chop house. Really realy good stuff! Got it at Wal-Mart but now I cant find it!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> The one I used on some beef was java chop house. Really realy good stuff! Got it at Wal-Mart but now I cant find it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have that one but that wasn't it. Must have been jeff


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Yeah I have that one but that wasn't it. Must have been jeff


I remember someone making a rub with coffee. Maybe it was Jeff . come on Jeff! Tell us what it was! Lol!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

May have been this


----------



## JCAP (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice selection there. That jerk rub is really good!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

JCAP said:


> Nice selection there. That jerk rub is really good!


Is it good? I was excited but it has a big clove aroma. Was that overpowering or is my nose playing tricks on me?


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 4, 2020)

I use coffee ok beef often. I have been just using SPOG and then once it gets nice and briney on the surface I dust it with very fine ground espresso. Not instant, just fine ground Bustelo.   There is a post on the rib section on a coffee rub too I think called goddess maybe.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 4, 2020)

You guys got me thinking. I’ve been wanting a coffee rub. Might just find a few and order them. Jake got me hooked on Meat Church lol.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

I'd give that one I posted a try. Espresso and chili sounds delicious


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 4, 2020)

I think 

 IH 1026
 makes a coffee rub. I think you and him were discussing it in chat one night awhile back Jake.  He used it on sv chuck or brisket


----------



## tjbrasher (Sep 4, 2020)

I am a little old school on my rubs.  Have been using Willingham's "Wham" mild seasoning on my ribs for nearly 20 years and everyone that tries them loves them.  Have had good luck with Cimarron Sam's(ribs and chicken) and Killer Hog "The Barbecue Rub" on brisket.   Tuffy Stone has an excellent coffee rub in his book "Cool Smoke".  Sorry I'm gonna have to get my grandson to show me how to attach pics!  Other than that, I make all of my rubs.  Jake, I would love to hear what you use on your brisket.


----------



## tjbrasher (Sep 4, 2020)

Correction, it is Cimarron Doc'S


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I think
> 
> IH 1026
> makes a coffee rub. I think you and him were discussing it in chat one night awhile back Jake.  He used it on sv chuck or brisket


I remember that and have it saved but someone somewhere recommend a store bought one


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

tjbrasher said:


> I am a little old school on my rubs.  Have been using Willingham's "Wham" mild seasoning on my ribs for nearly 20 years and everyone that tries them loves them.  Have had good luck with Cimarron Sam's(ribs and chicken) and Killer Hog "The Barbecue Rub" on brisket.   Tuffy Stone has an excellent coffee rub in his book "Cool Smoke".  Sorry I'm gonna have to get my grandson to show me how to attach pics!  Other than that, I make all of my rubs.  Jake, I would love to hear what you use on your brisket.


I like cimmaron docs. Can't go wrong with anything killer hogs. For briskets I either use 50/50 cbp and ks.......my homemade beef rub or oakridge black ops( which is delicious). If this loot N Booty is good on my chuck I'll probably give it a run on a brisket


----------



## tjbrasher (Sep 4, 2020)

Right there with you.  I usually add a little granulated garlic and a touch of smoked paprika, but certainly can't go wrong with cbp and ks.  You're not originally from TX are you Jake?


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

tjbrasher said:


> Right there with you.  I usually add a little granulated garlic and a touch of smoked paprika, but certainly can't go wrong with cbp and ks.  You're not originally from TX are you Jake?


Nope lol. My beef rub is spog,chili powder, chipotle and a little cayenne


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice haul. Variety is good...


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 4, 2020)

Nice selection Jake, That Pecan rub looks a little tipsy. I'd give the ingredients a once over.

Chris


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks like your going to stay busy for a bit. Enjoy them bud.


----------



## JCAP (Sep 4, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Is it good? I was excited but it has a big clove aroma. Was that overpowering or is my nose playing tricks on me?



Yea the cloves are very aromatic in there. It’s got a nice kick on the taste too, but I think it’s pretty well balanced actually.


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice selection Jake, That Pecan rub looks a little tipsy. I'd give the ingredients a once over.
> 
> Chris


Lol yep damaged in shipping or maybe you had too many antibiotics lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> Looks like your going to stay busy for a bit. Enjoy them bud.


Oh yeah got big plans


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 4, 2020)

Ok 


JCAP said:


> Yea the cloves are very aromatic in there. It’s got a nice kick on the taste too, but I think it’s pretty well balanced actually.


sounds great thanks for letting me know


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 5, 2020)

Too many to choose from Jake!
I wouldn’t know where to start!
Al


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 6, 2020)

Anyone here try Spiceology Sasquatch BBQ Dirt?


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 6, 2020)

Going to be a shitty day tomorrow


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 7, 2020)

Nice collection. I am slowly taking over a cabinet in the kitchen with the rubs that I'm collecting.  But as much as I'm cooking the wife ain't complaining too much about it.
Jim


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 7, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Nice collection. I am slowly taking over a cabinet in the kitchen with the rubs that I'm collecting.  But as much as I'm cooking the wife ain't complaining too much about it.
> Jim


Lol. It's nice to have a variety


----------



## Inscrutable (Sep 7, 2020)

Normally don’t do too much store-bought ... many too heavy on sugar or salt ... the ones I posted came from friends, after we tried one at their place. I tend to like to DIY/experiment. Have a case of small Ball jars, and an extra pack of lids I drill to make shakers.


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Jul 6, 2021)

Does anyone's wife besides mine complain because I took over a whole kitchen cabinet with rubs, spices and seasonings.  I keep picking up rubs here and there and buy them when I see some.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jul 6, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Does anyone's wife besides mine complain because I took over a whole kitchen cabinet with rubs, spices and seasonings.  I keep picking up rubs here and there and buy them when I see some.


Nope … she’s just happy I do most all the shopping and cooking


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 6, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Does anyone's wife besides mine complain because I took over a whole kitchen cabinet with rubs, spices and seasonings.  I keep picking up rubs here and there and buy them when I see some.


Maybe she doesn't like your food? Lol jk


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 6, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Nope … she’s just happy I do most all the shopping and cooking



Same here, hell, this was under the Xmas tree. RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jul 6, 2021)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Does anyone's wife besides mine complain because I took over a whole kitchen cabinet with rubs, spices and seasonings.  I keep picking up rubs here and there and buy them when I see some.


I've actually put shelves in a closet in our spare bedroom for all of my spices and other "stuff", the kitchen cabinets won't hold it all. If this keeps up, some of her clothes may have to go...


----------

